# Boat deck colors...



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Boat deck color...*

Only way I'd own a boat with a white deck is if I only fished at night.
For day use a tan or light green is the color to go with. Easy on the eyes, skin and feet.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Go with HB's "cream color".. White is too bright in full sun..


----------



## warrenpb50 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm going with a tan color of some sort on my SUV. I had a Scout boat and really liked the tan color of the hull and deck.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I have no issue with Matterhorn white, the slight gray tint cuts the glare enough for me and it doesn't get to to me. 

Tan, gray, certain greens do cut the glare more but there ummm......


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

They're ummmmm what, Creek? Too pretty? Easy on the eyes and feet?  ;D

I might be prejudiced though...


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

> I am thinking on doing Matterhorn white as color on the deck of my new boat.
> Do you guys think tha is to bright in the sun light and will be at lot of reflection coming of the deck.
> Thanks


I have matterhorn on my skiff and was worried about brightness, but it has been a non issue.

Keeping it clean, on the other hand, has been a challenge!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Echo the sentiments of others. Had matterhorn white on my old SUV. It has enough blue/grey in it to tone down glare, never had an issue.


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

> I'm going with a tan color of some sort on my SUV. I had a Scout boat and really liked the tan color of the hull and deck.


The hull is going to be guide green and so is the deck but still trying to figure out if I want to go with Cream or Matterhorn white for the non skid. On my old boat I had oyster white and had no problem.
Thanks for all the opinions


----------



## redsonthefly (Dec 30, 2012)

The deck on my Fury is matterhorn white. No issues with glare or heat. Like everyone else said the greyish tint to it cuts the glare


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

The choice of a deck color is always a balancing act between aesthetics ,
glare , and heat absorbing properties . We want a color that compliments
or harmonizes with the hull ; we want a deck color that wont blind us if
we remove our sunglasses ; and we want a deck color that wont burn our
bare skin in the sun . Most of us go for looks first , right ? The color must
compliment or harmonize with the chosen hull color . So the conflict has 
been narrowed down to the battle between eye pain or bare feet pain .
Here , as in many conflicts , we must compromise . Any color that is
light enough to stay relatively cool in the sun is going to be highly
reflective and therefore hard on the bare eyes .
   The deck of my skiff is ice blue , not as cool to the touch as it sounds 
but tolerable . Take off your glasses and you go snow blind . The deck
on my son's skiff is an easy on the eyes light tan . But it feels hot under 
bare feet . The next time you are in a boat yard in the sun , put your
hand on as many different deck colors as you can . It will inform you .
   So I wear Costas and boat shoes on the skiff and don't worry about it .
My son goes barefoot ( he is much hipper than me ) and occasionally 
comments on the deck temperature . So your color choices , cream or
matterhorn white , would both look good . The difference in glare and
temperature are your only considerations .


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Whisper grey non skid with matterhorn white trim works well for less glare and looks sharp. My paint guy says it really isn't any harder for him to do the two tone since he tapes it off anyway and sprays the non skid.


----------



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)

i have a bright blue hull with an ice blue deck. id get a light color that compliments your hull color. ice blue, light seafoam green, tan, grey, etc are all good. my bay boats deck is white and it drives me insane.


----------

